# Wiederholungsprüfung Fischereischein NRW



## Angelwinni (24. November 2008)

|wavey:Hallo zusammen, ich brauche mal einige Info´s:
.
Meine Lebensgefährtin hat letzte Woche die Prüfung nicht bestanden in Recklinghausen:c. 
Theorie 0 Fehler alles OK
Es gab Probleme bei den Fischerkennungstafeln, die beiden Krebse wurden namentlich verwechselt und beim Karpfen hat sie nicht Wildkarpfen gesagt, dies bedeutete keine 4 Tafeln erkannt und zur Geräteprüfung nicht mehr zugelassen, der Prüfer :vhatte vielleicht was gegen Frauen o.a. 
Auf jeden Fall hat sie eine Bescheinigung über die bestandene theoretischen Prüfung aber sie muss den anderen Teil ( Tafeln und Geräte) erneut bzw. noch ablegen. Meine Frage ist jetzt wo im Grossraum Recklinghausen kann sie Anfang 2009 eine Prüfung ablegen und vor allem wo wird ein Vorbereitungslehrgang angeboten? Bisher hatte sie keinen Lehrgang gehabt ( Unfall und anschließende Reha ließen es nicht zu ) sie hatte es in Eigeninitiative gelernt und eigentlich auch drauf gehabt, einziger evtl. Problempunkt wären die Geräte gewesen aber dazu kam es ja nicht mehr.
Ich wäre über alle Hinweise sehr dankbar|wavey:.


----------



## wasinator (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wiederholungsprüfung Fischereischein NRW*

Wo es die nächste Prüfung gibt erfährst Du beim entsprechenden Amt, bei uns gibts eine im Frühjahr und eine im Herbst. Wegen einem Vorbereitungslehrgang frag einfach mal in den örtlichen Angelläden nach, die bieten die oft an.

Und was bitte hat das Durchfallen Deiner Freundin damit zu tun daß der Prüfer keine Frauen mag? Ziemlich unqualifizierte Aussage, denn Deine Freundin hat 3 "Fische" nicht richtig erkannt, das ist ja wohl keine Willkür vom Prüfer! Auf den Karten steht Wildkarpfen, Europäischer Flußkrebs und Amerikanischer Krebs, wenn Deine Freundin nicht anständig gelernt hat ist es wohl eindeutig ihr Problem und liegt nicht am Prüfer! #d Das nächste Mal ist der Prüfer dann Schuld weil der Barsch eigentlich 'nen Flußbarsch, die Forelle 'ne Bachforelle und der Stichling ein Zwergstichling ist...? |kopfkrat

Naja, über den Winter verpasst sie ja eh wenig beim Angeln, also sag ihr sie soll sich auf die nächste Prüfung besser vorbereiten und die Namen anständig lernen, dann klappts auch


----------



## Angler-NRW (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wiederholungsprüfung Fischereischein NRW*



wasinator schrieb:


> Wo es die nächste Prüfung gibt erfährst Du beim entsprechenden Amt, bei uns gibts eine im Frühjahr und eine im Herbst. Wegen einem Vorbereitungslehrgang frag einfach mal in den örtlichen Angelläden nach, die bieten die oft an.



Dem ist nichts hinzuzuügen, deine Frage somit beantwortet.



wasinator schrieb:


> Und was bitte hat das Durchfallen Deiner Freundin damit zu tun daß der Prüfer keine Frauen mag? Ziemlich unqualifizierte Aussage, denn Deine Freundin hat 3 "Fische" nicht richtig erkannt, das ist ja wohl keine Willkür vom Prüfer! Auf den Karten steht Wildkarpfen, Europäischer Flußkrebs und Amerikanischer Krebs, wenn Deine Freundin nicht anständig gelernt hat ist es wohl eindeutig ihr Problem und liegt nicht am Prüfer! #d Das nächste Mal ist der Prüfer dann Schuld weil der Barsch eigentlich 'nen Flußbarsch, die Forelle 'ne Bachforelle und der Stichling ein Zwergstichling ist...?



|good:|good:|good:
Ist klar, immer sind es Andere schuld. Vielleicht sollte sich deine Freundin mal an die eigene Nase packen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (25. November 2008)

*AW: Wiederholungsprüfung Fischereischein NRW*

Im gesamten Kreis Recklinghausen gibt es leider nur einmal pro Jahr eine Prüfung. Daher muss sie wohl bis nächsten Herbst warten. Ansonsten frage mal in Gelsenkirchen nach, die haben im Frühjahr die nächste Prüfung und evtl. erkennen die dort den Teil aus RE an.


----------



## Angelwinni (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wiederholungsprüfung Fischereischein NRW*

Ich habe hier nicht behauptet, das der Prüfer wohl keine Frauen mag, sondern es lediglich in den Raum gestellt, ein gewisses Fingerspitzengefühl ist offensichtlich in Deutschland absolut nicht zu erwarten oder hätte der Herr Prüfer sich einen abgebrochen vielleicht mal nachzuhaken bei der Beantwortung der Fragen. Aber in Deutschland geht es wohl nur so:
Bildtafel = Wildkarpfen- Antwort= Karpfen - Falsch 
weil: Karpfen ist ja kein Wildkarpfen sondern?
Bitte nicht als Angriff verstehen, es stellt sich nur die Frage bis zu welchem Alter sich der eine oder andere Prüfer hier verwirklichen kann und so eine Veranstaltung noch durchführen kann, anders kann man eine gewisse Respektlosigkeit vor dem einen oder anderen Prüfling nicht werten ( während der theorie wurde lauthals diskutiert der Prüfer, gewisse verbale Spitzen gab es beim Aufruf zur praktischen......).

Aber alles in allen habt ihr Recht, Ziel nicht erreicht, durchgefallen alles Korrekt.


----------



## Angelwinni (26. November 2008)

*AW: Wiederholungsprüfung Fischereischein NRW*

Danke für die Info. Eine Prüfung in Gelsenkirchen wäre zulässig und die Teilprüfung wird anerkannt. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Vorbereitungslehrgang in Gelsenkirchen.
Gruss
Angelwinni


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (27. November 2008)

*AW: Wiederholungsprüfung Fischereischein NRW*

Der Lehrgang ist aber keine Voraussetzung. Meine Frau hat in GE die Prüfung gemacht und ganz sicherlich ohne Lehrgang  Da sie den Theorieteil hat, muss sie ja nur noch die Fischtafeln und die Ruten auswendig lernen. In GE muss man auch nur auf die Sachen zeigen und genauso wie in RE nix zusammen bauen.


----------

